# Fsw 2014



## tusharmodgil (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi
I want to apply for FSW 2014 under category 2173 from occupation list. Am I already very late to submit an application?
I have my IELTS score with me. However ,my education assessment is yet to be done. Also ,I qualify the threshold of points for eligibility.
Can I apply during this month for FSW??


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

tusharmodgil said:


> Hi
> I want to apply for FSW 2014 under category 2173 from occupation list. Am I already very late to submit an application?
> I have my IELTS score with me. However ,my education assessment is yet to be done. Also ,I qualify the threshold of points for eligibility.
> Can I apply during this month for FSW??


Better late than never, you need to fill the application , have your assessment ready and submit your application.
you cannt go ahead before you get education assessment !


----------



## tusharmodgil (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks a lot for replying.
Can I check the capping status for the occupation I want to apply ?
If there is some space left , it provides me the motivation to move forward.
Where could I check for the capping status?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

tusharmodgil said:


> Thanks a lot for replying.
> Can I check the capping status for the occupation I want to apply ?
> If there is some space left , it provides me the motivation to move forward.
> Where could I check for the capping status?


Yes, its available there on the website, 

google it and you should be able to find the cap for each and every NOC. 

Sorry, I can not provide you right now.


----------

